# AFX Chassis



## mike1976 (Feb 26, 2003)

I have to types of old AFX chassis that i wanted to get going and was wondering what they are. One looks like the newer X-traction cars. The other looks likethat but you cant see the magnets from underneath.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

mike1976 said:


> One looks like the newer X-traction cars.


That would be an AFX Magna-Traction....



mike1976 said:


> The other looks likethat but you cant see the magnets from underneath.


...and that would be it's predecessor, the *A*urora *F*actory e*X*perimental car.

:thumbsup:


----------



## mike1976 (Feb 26, 2003)

Are they fairly common or kinda rare? Oh yeah also i have what looks to be a longer version of the magna traction chassis wich is missing the two top idlers, is that anything special? Ok so these i know are slot newbie questions but i had to ask. Most of my familiarity is with the current x-tractions,JohnnyLightnings, and T-jets. Myself and my 2 girls have been running at a local track on wed. nights and having a blast with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Mike both chassis are still fairly common finds at flea markets, on e bay, etc. Finding the chassis or factory parts in hobby shops is spotty but there are lots of aftermarket replacement parts out there. The common magna-tractions with red tipped armatures (ohm at about 15) are very comparable to the XT's.

The 4-gear one is the AFX Specialty chassis that was used under many longer wheelbase cars. Use to be these were a little scarce but suddenly there seems to be lots of chassis and parts around.

Newbie questions are _always_ welcome, you'll find lots of help on the web including here.



mike1976 said:


> Myself and my 2 girls have been running at a local track on wed. nights and having a blast with it.


Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## mike1976 (Feb 26, 2003)

Ok on the magntraction cars i have a couple with red and green arms. I think by far ive been having the most fun with running Tyco 440s with the traction mags removed, there a handfull to drive but by far the fastest thing in our grownig fleet. :dude:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Those armatures you're speaking of.......Is the wire green and the tips red? Those are Aurora Tuff Ones arms, and not strong enough for Afx chassis. 

Next time you go to your track, ask the owner if he has any Magnatraction or standard Afx (if your chassis doesn't show the magnets underneath). Also see if he'll install them for you, as he may have a press & puller to properly install them. If he doesn't, chances are one of the people who race there will have the tools and offer to do it for you.


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Mike, 
If you need the gears for the 4 gear chassis let me know I have alot of AFX parts. Have fun racing! Greg :wave:


----------



## mike1976 (Feb 26, 2003)

DLW, the armatures that i refered to as being are red stack(laminations) wound with plain copper. The Green Arms are green stacks with green wire if that helps clairify. As for the puller i may have one in my RC stuff somewhere. My LHS at the time said Parma puller would work on my RC electric motors to remove pinions, well when it came in it was to danged small for that. I'm guessing it must be for slot cars instead.  55CHEVY, At the moment we're not running those so i'm not in rush as of yet to get that 1 rolling chassis going. I will let ya know if i need those parts when the time comes. Will do on the having fun part, last wed. my 7 year old daughter beat me in the MAIN.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Oh ok, I thought you meant the arms were red tipped/green wire, but you explained.......you were describing the arms in all your cars. Anyway, you said you wanted to get them going. Those chassis may need a good cleaning and a little oiling, especially if they sat around idle for a bit. They'll run better the more you play with them.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Here's a link with some good info for the M/T cars at HOWorld. There's a LOT of good stuff on this site.

http://howorld.fsmra.com/archives/howto/tuneup/mt/mt.html


----------



## mike1976 (Feb 26, 2003)

dlw, yeah they definatly need tlc! The cars i'm refering to were a "shed" find. So far ive clean them up pretty decent. I polished the axles front and rear with sleel wool. Took some electronics contact cleaner and q-tips, cleaned the comm faces. Steel wooled the pickups that were usable. Last but not least blew EVERYTHING out with my air compresser. Oh yeah, sandwich baggied all chassis and parts till i get more time to tinker. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Cool, Mike. Nothing is better than an attic/shed/old shop slotcar find. 

One more thing......Check the spings (both pickup and comm-brush). Over time, they will get compressed and that robs speed. A little gentle stretching should get your car(s) running like they did when they were just opened.

Here's a few places with lots of NOS Afx parts:

http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com
http://www.jaghobbies.com
http://www.slotcarcentral.com

Or if you don't mind using AW/JL pieces, get a few pitkits.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I'd like to add another supplier to the list as I've used him a couple times now. He has very reasonable shipping rates and good prices on products.

Tom Hiester at...

http://www.xp77.com/hiester/


----------



## mike1976 (Feb 26, 2003)

Very cool sites marked em all in my favorites. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ligier Runner said:


> I'd like to add another supplier to the list as I've used him a couple times now. He has very reasonable shipping rates and good prices on products.
> 
> Tom Hiester at...
> 
> http://www.xp77.com/hiester/


Ligier,

Thanks for this link...gonna put in an order now. Looks like nice stuff at good prices!

Thanks, Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Ligier,
> 
> Thanks for this link...gonna put in an order now. Looks like nice stuff at good prices!
> 
> Thanks, Bob...zilla



aww man tom heister is a awesome nice guy to deal with! just fyi!!! been dealing with him for past 3 years.

Wes


----------

